# Hi...from Oklahoma



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

I found your site while searching for information on smokehouse designs.
There is so much good information here, I've been too busy reading to post an introduction. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am a backyard smoker. I live in the country and raise pork, beef, chickens. (Horses too, but not to eat)
My main cooker is a 7' horizontal (5' chamber and 2' fire box). It will hold plenty of meat and up to about a 75lb whole pig. It is a homemade smoker...I received it as a gift  and have been very happy with it.

Anything bigger gets cooked on a cinderblock pit or in an underground oven.
I have just finished building a smokehouse for cold smoking....in the past I have used the barrel and trench method. The new smokehouse is 6'7" tall, 4' wide and 3' deep. If I can figure out how to post pictures, I will.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have two smaller charcoal grills and a fairly large propane grill. I also grill on the horizontal pit.
Cooking with wood is my favorite way to go, but I still love the charcoal grills and the propane grill....I think I just like to smoke and grill, doesn't matter what I use.

Sorry this is so long! I'm not really that windy, I'm just happy to see this forum.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome. Sounds like you're well on your way. Maybe you could teach us a trick or two.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 3, 2007)

Big Howdy to ya Cowgirl and glad you found us!  Great site here with lots of friendly people.  Love to see a pic of the thing!  

Again, a big welcome to ya!


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF cowgirl. Sounds like you have a nice assortment of cooking equipment. I think I'm in love. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looking forward to seeing your posts.. and don't forget those pics. If you need any help let us know.

Keep Smokin


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  We're glad you're here!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome FlaGriller and crewdawg52, I'm here to learn. The more I look around, the more I see. This is a great site!

I need to practice on picture posting. Will post some as soon as I figure out what I'm doing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks PigCircles and BA_LoKo!! I need to type faster too! 
Thank you all for the warm welcome. I'm looking forward to learning from all of you.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard cowgirl, glad you found us! We're a friendly bunch here, so don't be afraid to ask what you don't know and share what you do...

Have fun!


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 3, 2007)

Hehehe.. Hey Terry / Walking Dude... she called me *Pigcircles*






 . Cowgirl I ain't pointing that out to correct you.. those two used to call me that too. Gotta give em a poke when I can


----------



## vlap (Oct 3, 2007)

You beat me to it Pigcicles! Exactly what I was going to say. I would love to see picts of the smoker you have and your land there. Welcome to smf!


----------



## glued2it (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I'm off to a good start!! Looks like I need to learn how to read and type before anything! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sorry PigCicles!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the warm welcomes HawgHeaven, Vlap, and glued2it. 
I appreciate it!

Is it OK to post pictures in the introduction section?


----------



## vlap (Oct 3, 2007)

Would probably be good for an introduction


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 3, 2007)

ohhhh yeah... let's see em.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, that's it then... if she sez you are *Pigcircles*, then you are *Pigcircles*! Never argue with a woman...


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a pig on the cinderblock pit..........


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry Hawg.. I forgot.. I think she has the smoker I'm gonna marry some day

I R Pigcircles


----------



## vlap (Oct 3, 2007)

Now you made a mistake.


 I want to know how you set that up. I am sure its very simple but I would love some more shots of it.
Blueprints would be nice as well 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love to try a new way of doing things.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

This is the smokehouse.....


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Inside of smokehouse.....the dowels and racks are removable.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

I can do small pigs on the cinderblock pit.....just add another row of blocks and tin on top to enclose it for larger pigs.







Here is a side view with the top on.....







I usually put something in the drip pan on the bottom, this one has shiner bok and dry rub...


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!! Wow, do you have a sister...?


----------



## vlap (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you just put the coals on the ground?


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

This is the homemade horizontal....That's about it, I appreciate the warm welcome and look forward to learning from you all.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF cowgirl, awesome lookin pictures you got there. What is that smoke house made of?


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Vlap, The hot coals go in each end. Under the hams and shoulders. I start out with about 2 1/5lbs of charcoal on each end and just add about 10 coals to each end every hour.


----------



## vlap (Oct 3, 2007)

looks like you got about 30 cinder blocks for it. Do you leave a space for the adding of coals. I did not see it in the photos. But likely if its there I was just drooling over that whole pig.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome DEER MEAT. The wood is some untreated lumber that I already had on hand...I had to buy new cement blocks for the project.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Vlap, I remove the block on each end to add coals........It's not very pretty, but hey, it works.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry I missed this question Vlap.
I line the ground with foil, it helps channel any drippings away from the hot coals.
The coals go directly on the foil at each end.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 3, 2007)

Cowgirl I'm not trying to sound negative here.......But it looks like those are pine boards the smoke house is made of. I know that smokin with pine is a big no no, but i'm not sure about building a smoker out of pine.

If it is not pine then I am sorry for the post.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

No problem DEER MEAT.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Pine is a no no for hot smoking, When the temperature of the smoke stays low as in cold smoking, it will not effect the finished product.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 3, 2007)

Your correct, I missed the part about it being a cold smoker......sorry.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you ever watched Alton Brown smoke fish in a cardboard box? 
I'd like to try that sometime.


----------



## bullmastiff (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey welcome to SMF. Looks like you are going to give these horndogs a run for their money. 

*busts out the deliverance voice* You sure got a pretty.......uh....smoker.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 3, 2007)

Ya I caught the tail end of an episode once, It looked like an interesting idea.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Bullmastiff, thanks for the welcome and the laugh. LOL!

There is so much to read here, I know where I will be for the next week at least.

DEER MEAT, I'd like to try the flower pot smoker too.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 3, 2007)

welcome to smf. great shots ya got of yer gear. looking forward to seeing your Qview.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you bbq bubba. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I sure do appreciate all of the friendly welcomes.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks to you too gypsyseagod!! (I love your name)


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello there, and welcome to the SMF , a place to get some great advise on most anything you can eat. I see you are a creative person, good deal.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome richoso1. I'm looking forward to reading everything I can here....lots of great advice!


----------



## meowey (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Enjoy the forum!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smoke_it_up (Oct 3, 2007)

welcome great pics of the smoke boxes


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks meowey and smoke_it_up.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 3, 2007)

A big welcome to the SMF from East LA (Eastern Lower Alabama)


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF family
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As you can see we are more family than forum here.

I love the pics, nice equipment


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome Cowgirl -

Kewl looking tuff you got there!

I started smoking small stuff in cardboard boxes with a light bulb years ago. I beleive it was from an article in Mother Earth News from 1971 or 72 got me hooked on smoked jerky, cheese and peppers.

I be dating myself again!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the kind welcomes Blackhawk19, johnd49455 and DeejayDebi!

That sounds interesting DeejayDebi! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Do you put a light bulb under a pan of sawdust or wood chips to get the smoke? That sounds like something I'd like to try.


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 4, 2007)

Great looking stuff there, cowgirl.  Where 'bouts in Oklahoma are you?


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep just keep it light - don't want a fire!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you BA_LoKo......I'm way out west with the sage and yucca.

DeejayDebi, thanks for the info, I think I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 4, 2007)

TY, cowgirl.  My wife grew up out just this side of Guyman (Adams).  We're now up near Tulsa.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 4, 2007)

Not much out here, but I like wide open spaces with lots of elbow room. lol


----------



## walking dude (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome cowgirl..........you are going to fit RIGHT in here.......


d8de


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Walking Dude!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've sure enjoyed reading for the last couple of days. You have a nice group of folks here.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 5, 2007)

keep a eye out on the chat window on the left side.........if see someone in there.......jump in.........best way to get toknow someone in realtime


once again......welcome

d8de


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Will do, thanks for the heads up.
Thanks again for the warm welcome.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Cowgirl!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you Aboard!...You're gonna like it here!...


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you Coley!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




This is a nice forum and I've learned a lot of good things here already.
One of them is to eat before I sign on.........the pictures posted here are awesome.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

I found your site while searching for information on smokehouse designs.
There is so much good information here, I've been too busy reading to post an introduction. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am a backyard smoker. I live in the country and raise pork, beef, chickens. (Horses too, but not to eat)
My main cooker is a 7' horizontal (5' chamber and 2' fire box). It will hold plenty of meat and up to about a 75lb whole pig. It is a homemade smoker...I received it as a gift  and have been very happy with it.

Anything bigger gets cooked on a cinderblock pit or in an underground oven.
I have just finished building a smokehouse for cold smoking....in the past I have used the barrel and trench method. The new smokehouse is 6'7" tall, 4' wide and 3' deep. If I can figure out how to post pictures, I will.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have two smaller charcoal grills and a fairly large propane grill. I also grill on the horizontal pit.
Cooking with wood is my favorite way to go, but I still love the charcoal grills and the propane grill....I think I just like to smoke and grill, doesn't matter what I use.

Sorry this is so long! I'm not really that windy, I'm just happy to see this forum.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome. Sounds like you're well on your way. Maybe you could teach us a trick or two.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 3, 2007)

Big Howdy to ya Cowgirl and glad you found us!  Great site here with lots of friendly people.  Love to see a pic of the thing!  

Again, a big welcome to ya!


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF cowgirl. Sounds like you have a nice assortment of cooking equipment. I think I'm in love. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looking forward to seeing your posts.. and don't forget those pics. If you need any help let us know.

Keep Smokin


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  We're glad you're here!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome FlaGriller and crewdawg52, I'm here to learn. The more I look around, the more I see. This is a great site!

I need to practice on picture posting. Will post some as soon as I figure out what I'm doing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks PigCircles and BA_LoKo!! I need to type faster too! 
Thank you all for the warm welcome. I'm looking forward to learning from all of you.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard cowgirl, glad you found us! We're a friendly bunch here, so don't be afraid to ask what you don't know and share what you do...

Have fun!


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 3, 2007)

Hehehe.. Hey Terry / Walking Dude... she called me *Pigcircles*






 . Cowgirl I ain't pointing that out to correct you.. those two used to call me that too. Gotta give em a poke when I can


----------



## vlap (Oct 3, 2007)

You beat me to it Pigcicles! Exactly what I was going to say. I would love to see picts of the smoker you have and your land there. Welcome to smf!


----------



## glued2it (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I'm off to a good start!! Looks like I need to learn how to read and type before anything! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sorry PigCicles!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the warm welcomes HawgHeaven, Vlap, and glued2it. 
I appreciate it!

Is it OK to post pictures in the introduction section?


----------



## vlap (Oct 3, 2007)

Would probably be good for an introduction


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 3, 2007)

ohhhh yeah... let's see em.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, that's it then... if she sez you are *Pigcircles*, then you are *Pigcircles*! Never argue with a woman...


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a pig on the cinderblock pit..........


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry Hawg.. I forgot.. I think she has the smoker I'm gonna marry some day

I R Pigcircles


----------



## vlap (Oct 3, 2007)

Now you made a mistake.


 I want to know how you set that up. I am sure its very simple but I would love some more shots of it.
Blueprints would be nice as well 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love to try a new way of doing things.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

This is the smokehouse.....


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Inside of smokehouse.....the dowels and racks are removable.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

I can do small pigs on the cinderblock pit.....just add another row of blocks and tin on top to enclose it for larger pigs.







Here is a side view with the top on.....







I usually put something in the drip pan on the bottom, this one has shiner bok and dry rub...


----------

